# Gnocchi  - how to  "sauce" it?



## LadyCook61 (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought some gnocchi , intending to use Marinara sauce or EVOO or butter.  
Any other ideas what to put on these?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 18, 2008)

They all sound good, Lady.  You might want to decide which to use based on whatever else you'll be serving with the gnocchi.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 18, 2008)

I like them with nothing more then some sage and browned butter. Or, some toasted onion, a little rosemary, and e.v.o.o., halved cherry/grape tomatoes, then toss in some cubed fresh mozz, toss to warm cheese through and serve.

A heavy sauce and the heavy gnochhi can be a little more of a belly buster to me, I try to keep it light, and accent the dumpling.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

What about using them as a lite soup? I have heard of that, kinda like a dumpling soup, but they didn't mention a specific recipe.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 18, 2008)

mmmmm, ragu and garlic powder. Or just the red gravy.
Never liked the way they came out with butter or something lighter. Probably because I like heavy foods.


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2008)

Quattro formaggio! Basically a cream sauce with 4 cheeses melted into it. OMG...I'm drooling.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2008)

I had them in a restaurant once with an Alfredo-like cheese sauce that had crabmeat in it. OMG, to die for ...


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 18, 2008)

Mmmm, brown some butter, toss with gnocchi and grate your favorite hard cheese over it.  Yum!  I like to add some onion or garlic, but my family prefers it without.  They're equally wonderful floating in a good chicken or ham stock with more of that grated cheese.  Talk about pure comfort food!!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never been fortunate to have gnocchi, but I have heard that they're great with Bolognese sauce.


----------



## sattie (Feb 18, 2008)

Funny this came up... I have never had them before and I was eye-ballin these things at the market yesterday.  When looking at them, I wondered what you would put on them.  You folks just may have inspired me to buy them and try them!


----------



## nesta67 (Feb 18, 2008)

Personally, since gnochhi is a bit heavy, I like them with a light marinara sauce with fresh basil.  But anway, gnochhi rocks!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 18, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I like them with nothing more then some sage and browned butter. Or, some toasted onion, a little rosemary, and e.v.o.o., halved cherry/grape tomatoes, then toss in some cubed fresh mozz, toss to warm cheese through and serve.
> 
> A heavy sauce and the heavy gnochhi can be a little more of a belly buster to me, I try to keep it light, and accent the dumpling.


 All sound really good but the Sage and brown butter sounds fabulous.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 19, 2008)

From the looks of this board, you might want to buy an extra package or two.  I just added it to my shopping list!  That Quattro Formaggio sounds interesting ... willing to share?  Reminds me of the Lasagna Throwdown (Bobby Flay) where they used three different sauces, one of them a bechemel, which I never would have thought to put on pasta!


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 19, 2008)

Beurre Blanc and some fresh sage leaves?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm all about the butter/sage version or an Alfredo version.  Anything BUT a red sauce.  The thoughts of gnocchi and red sauce just don't cut it for me.

A veloute is another option - an easy to prepare at home is some shallots, then make a roux, then use a beef stock.  A few caramelized mushrooms and it's dinner by me (and a few chunks of duck breast )


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned pesto, what with the extensive pesto thread we've had going for a few days! The pesto on its own might not stand up to the dumplings, but whisk it into some cream sauce and we're in business! Maybe a little pesto cream with prosciutto? eh? 

And the Sage/butter sauce is one of my faves. I like Sage with a nutty brown butter rather than buerre blanc, usually, but I'll have to give that  a try. Made the sage & brown butter for butternut ravs once, I bet it would be great on sweet potato gnocchi!


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 19, 2008)

Can make a spinach/ basil pesto too.  Instead of all basil just use a 50/50 basil spinach mix.  And as mentioned above, add a little cream to it to give a a saucy feel and a litle more ' stick' to the gnocchi


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Can make a spinach/ basil pesto too.  Instead of all basil just use a 50/50 basil spinach mix.  And as mentioned above, add a little cream to it to give a a saucy feel and a litle more ' stick' to the gnocchi


Ooooh, this sounds delicious. I love gnocchi and I prefer a creamy type sauce.


----------



## auntieshelly (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree ~ a creamy basil sauce with lots of Parmesan cheese is my favorite.  At the Fior d'Italia in San Francisco (oldest Italian restaurant in the USA), gnocchi are served with a light creamy tomato sauce with lots of Parm. The sauce is meatless and almost a pinky color -- rich, delicious and very popular!  YUM!!!!!!


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi to all. From my point of view, the best gnocchi sauce is a "sausage ragout". Fry a well-broken onion in EVO, and put some sausage of the best quality in the pot. When they colored, put some white wine, let the wine evaporate, put tomato sauce, salt (not so much!), cover, reduce the fire to the very minimum, and then wait (a good ragout is ready after at least 3 hours cooking).

To avoid gnocchi reduce to a mush, use this tecnique: take a pot, put in it a cookware of ragout, a cookware of gnocchi and parmesan cheese (original!), and repeat.

Bye from Pisa (Tuscany)!
(... and sorry from my very bad english, but i love too much cooking!)


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Michele, thank you for your authentic suggestion.  A question for you ... how much tomato sauce do you add to the ragout?  Are you saying a completed tomato sauce or are you starting a sauce here and finishing with the sausage and wine reduction?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Can make a spinach/ basil pesto too. Instead of all basil just use a 50/50 basil spinach mix. And as mentioned above, add a little cream to it to give a a saucy feel and a litle more ' stick' to the gnocchi


 
sounds good, I had bought fresh spinach and fresh basil the other day.



JillBurgh said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned pesto, what with the extensive pesto thread we've had going for a few days! The pesto on its own might not stand up to the dumplings, but whisk it into some cream sauce and we're in business! Maybe a little pesto cream with prosciutto? eh?
> 
> And the Sage/butter sauce is one of my faves. I like Sage with a nutty brown butter rather than buerre blanc, usually, but I'll have to give that a try. Made the sage & brown butter for butternut ravs once, I bet it would be great on sweet potato gnocchi!


 
sounds good , Jill. thanks for the suggestions.



TATTRAT said:


> I like them with nothing more then some sage and browned butter. Or, some toasted onion, a little rosemary, and e.v.o.o., halved cherry/grape tomatoes, then toss in some cubed fresh mozz, toss to warm cheese through and serve.
> 
> A heavy sauce and the heavy gnochhi can be a little more of a belly buster to me, I try to keep it light, and accent the dumpling.


 
thanks for the suggestions , they sound pretty good.



Maverick2272 said:


> What about using them as a lite soup? I have heard of that, kinda like a dumpling soup, but they didn't mention a specific recipe.


that's an idea, thanks.



pacanis said:


> mmmmm, ragu and garlic powder. Or just the red gravy.
> Never liked the way they came out with butter or something lighter. Probably because I like heavy foods.


 
thanks for the suggestions .



Alix said:


> Quattro formaggio! Basically a cream sauce with 4 cheeses melted into it. OMG...I'm drooling.


sounds good, I like cream and I like cheeses. thanks for the suggestions.



nesta67 said:


> Personally, since gnochhi is a bit heavy, I like them with a light marinara sauce with fresh basil. But anway, gnochhi rocks!


just plain fresh basil sounds good, thanks .



GotGarlic said:


> I had them in a restaurant once with an Alfredo-like cheese sauce that had crabmeat in it. OMG, to die for ...


hmm sounds good, thanks.



AMSeccia said:


> Mmmm, brown some butter, toss with gnocchi and grate your favorite hard cheese over it. Yum! I like to add some onion or garlic, but my family prefers it without. They're equally wonderful floating in a good chicken or ham stock with more of that grated cheese. Talk about pure comfort food!!


sounds tasty, thanks for the suggestions.



sattie said:


> Funny this came up... I have never had them before and I was eye-ballin these things at the market yesterday. When looking at them, I wondered what you would put on them. You folks just may have inspired me to buy them and try them!


I hope your gnocchi tasted better than mine did.



Jeekinz said:


> Beurre Blanc and some fresh sage leaves?


thanks for the suggestion.



auntieshelly said:


> I agree ~ a creamy basil sauce with lots of Parmesan cheese is my favorite. At the Fior d'Italia in San Francisco (oldest Italian restaurant in the USA), gnocchi are served with a light creamy tomato sauce with lots of Parm. The sauce is meatless and almost a pinky color -- rich, delicious and very popular! YUM!!!!!!


 
yummy. thanks for the suggestions.



MicheleFromPisa said:


> Hi to all. From my point of view, the best gnocchi sauce is a "sausage ragout". Fry a well-broken onion in EVO, and put some sausage of the best quality in the pot. When they colored, put some white wine, let the wine evaporate, put tomato sauce, salt (not so much!), cover, reduce the fire to the very minimum, and then wait (a good ragout is ready after at least 3 hours cooking).
> 
> To avoid gnocchi reduce to a mush, use this tecnique: take a pot, put in it a cookware of ragout, a cookware of gnocchi and parmesan cheese (original!), and repeat.
> 
> ...


 
thank you for the suggestion, sounds good.


----------



## MicheleFromPisa (Feb 29, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Hi Michele, thank you for your authentic suggestion.  A question for you ... how much tomato sauce do you add to the ragout?  Are you saying a completed tomato sauce or are you starting a sauce here and finishing with the sausage and wine reduction?



Hi AMSeccia, thanks for the interesting!

For the added tomato sauce, I mean something very simple, for example what we call "pomodori pelati" (bald tomatoes) or "passata di pomodoro" (sifted out tomatoes, maybe...). However, in summer I just use mature tomatoes, just skinned off and breaked up...

For the quantity, depends for how much people the ragout will be... here are the quantity for 4 persons:
- 3 souspoon of EVOO;
- 1 medium-size red onion;
- 2 sausages (or about 200 gr of)
- 400 gr of sauce tomatoes or 600 gr of mature tomatoes.

Hope this help!
Bye, M


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 29, 2008)

auntieshelly said:


> I agree ~ a creamy basil sauce with lots of Parmesan cheese is my favorite.  At the Fior d'Italia in San Francisco (oldest Italian restaurant in the USA), gnocchi are served with a light creamy tomato sauce with lots of Parm. The sauce is meatless and almost a pinky color -- rich, delicious and very popular!  YUM!!!!!!



sorry, AuntieShelly, but the Italian Village in Chicago predates Fior d'Italia by at least three years.  It was established in 1927!  

Oh my, Michele.... that sounds amazing.  I usually do gnocchi in a browned butter sauce with some fresh herbs.... sage, or maybe oregano.  Your tomato with sausage sounds so wonderful, especially for cold weather!  My mouth is watering!


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 29, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> sorry, AuntieShelly, but the Italian Village in Chicago predates Fior d'Italia by at least three years. It was established in 1927!


 
Last I heard 1886 was older than 1927. 

Fior d'Italia, San Francisco - America's Oldest Italian Restaurant


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, Jeekinz, for posting the information about The Fior in San Francisco.  You beat me to it.  Yes, ChefJune, the Fior d'Italia holds the distinction of being the oldest Italian restaurant in the country -- since 1886!  If you ever come to San Francisco, it is a must to dine there!!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I bought some gnocchi , intending to use Marinara sauce or EVOO or butter.
> Any other ideas what to put on these?


 
I never use red sauce for my gnocchis. Nor do I for my Perogies. Any sort of potatoe pasta, I always use butter and garlic with fresh parsley, and a hint of basil.


----------

